# Friday Night Catfish Tourny



## SteelNTime (Jun 27, 2004)

This Friday we are holding a Catfish Tourny in Lorain COunty at Katina Lake, Attached are some photos from the stocking of 300 lbs of Channel Cat and Blue Cat.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Where did the 300lbs of catfish come from?


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Yeah where did they come from?? and I want to see some pics of the blues


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

oh yeah that one fish looks like a leaf/dirt fish


----------



## SteelNTime (Jun 27, 2004)

Well, as for the leaves the fish were laid on the ground while we seperated some of the bigger ones for photos, and therefore they picked up the leaves. As for where they come from they come from Klines Live Fish, and I openly invited anyone to come watch the stocking. We currently have 40-50 participants and will be holding another tourny in July and as for you skeptics, I will invite you to watch the stocking again then. As you can see it was getting late while we were stocking and with all the people there i did not get a lot of photos, but I assure you I put one at least 20 lbs, one around 15, and two in the 10 to 12 lbs class, anfd the rest were 2-5 lbs. Hope to see you there. Please stop by anytime and check the place out.


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

I am fairly sure no one was questioning the stocking as far as if the fish were really put in, but they were being skeptical about where they come from? Now i am being skeptical, is Klines live fish farm raised or commercial netting & trotlining, I think that is the real question. I am speaking for myself and I am sure a few other members but you will find a lot of negative comments and beliefs on commercial fishing!...Abu65


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

No negativityno bashing, just curious:

Where does Klines Live Fish get the fish?


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

I am also curious where they get the fish. Also, why do you stock the lake so much? Are the fish just "stocked" then fished out every tourney? I just wonder why you would have to stock fish over and over in a lake. I am not familiar with the lake though. It may be a lake like Paradise Lakes are in my neck of the woods. The are actually just some ponds called lakes. If that is the case, then that would explain having to restock all the time.......

If these fish are from a hatchery, would you mind giving any prices....I have never been to a hatchery and wondered how much a 20 lb channel cat would cost. you would think they would be very expensive :B


----------



## SteelNTime (Jun 27, 2004)

Ok here we go, the way it was put to me, from the guy at Klines, is that the larger Blue Cat do come from comercial fisheries, and even some from noodlers in the south, the channel cat however i was told were farm raised. He explained that he was a distributor of fish and utilized many different means and sources to obtain fish. As for the Price for the large fish it is 1.50 per lbs. As for stocking over and over again, this is the first time Katina lake has been stocked in 20 years and yes i hope the majority of the fish are caught at this tourny, so that we do need to restock for the next!


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

So my understanding is that this fish place works much like the pay lakes who buy fish that are caught in public waterways then tansported to other lakes/ponds. Are they really blue cats or just big male channel cats that people call blue cats.....

Also am curious on how much the tourney costs to enter........it must cost a lot to stock the fish.....so if you hope they are all caught so they have to be restocked, then someone must either be very generous in paying for the fish or someone is making a crap load of money on the tourney's

sorry for all the questions, I am just curious to kno how this works. I am having a tourney, but not with stocked fish in a small lake or pond. That is why I wondered if this was a true lake or just a large pond called a lake.


----------



## SteelNTime (Jun 27, 2004)

No Problem Rock Bass, yes it is very expensive to stock these fish. Katina Lake is a large pond 9 acre. The cost of the tourny is $20 with no limit on the fish you keep, 50% of which is returned to the person who catches the largest catfish. Katina Lake is also the home of Sabastians Nite Club, which actually has a deck over the lake. Lets be real, we are not holding this tournament to make money on the tourney, our goal is to break even or even a small loss in exchange we sell a few beers to make a few bucks. And if we get enough to pay for the fish the rest will be placed for second. third and so on. nothing to hide here please feel free to ask anything.


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

SteelNTime...........................Good lookin fish. Im sure Your fish hauler was stocking your Lake with Blues Legaly netted from southern Rivers........

Myself and some friends own a 15 acre lake in Southern Ohio, and I (we) get the fish from a fish farm that raises them........when we want big Blues, we wait until the hauler gets them from the commercial guys....Tennessee river to be exact.............

I usually just ignore the comments you get on here once in awhile...just fuels the trouble trollers.........legal is legal.... IF I didnt like something, Id get the law changed or try at least..............Not gonna happen though...........


Anyway, good luck with your tournament


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

I am still wondering if they are in fact real Blues or if they are just male channels that people call Blues......



Now the fact that it is at a nite club, makes things different.......but why fish?


----------

